# Rst 381 El



## zEpHy2k (26. Februar 2002)

alle mal herhören !
ich habe im moment eine RST 381 EL bei ebay drinn. Sie hat ein offenes Ölbad und 80mm FW !!!
Es ist eine super einsteiger gabel.
Ausserdem habe ich sie nie gefahren ! Sie ist tiptop und absolut neuwertig.
Der Startpreis ist noch bei 50  also schnell ran !!!


----------



## spessarter (26. Februar 2002)

oder noch besser:
kauft meine Jett SL in Blau für nur 49,99 , viel besser als RST, super Ansprechverhalten, technisch und optisch Top, eine perfekte Aufsteigergabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

